# SBN results???????



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

So who has the scoop?

All classes INAC and SBN?


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

I'd like to see this as well.


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Chris Pate beat Gary Biggs in the new Expert 1 seat class

Scott Buwalda finally unleashed the Nissan and beat Mark Eldridge in Expert 2 seat

John Marsh cleaned house in Pro Ultimate INAC Champion, MECA Master (?) champion, MECA Most Improved, and MECA Best of Show SQ

Jeff Kidwell won INAC Amatuer SQi and got 2nd in MECA modified behind Steve McIntyre

Jorge Delgado won MECA ModEx over Steve Cook, 2nd, and Jorge got 3rd in both INAC SQC1 seat and SBN SQC 1 seat

Walt Bollinger won INAC Rookie and I think 2nd or 3rd in MECA street...dont quote me here.



And yes, it is official. The JBL MS-8 was at the show, in production form in Gary's Regal, and they ARE in production. Sweet piece and easy to tune...first time EVER I actually enjoyed listening to the IASCA disc. Seriously.

More later


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Steve from MECA usually has the results up pretty quick. They will be here: Events

Give him a day or two to recoup from the trip.

That is also MECA's new site. Why it looks kinda bare.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I pulled 
Best of Show Meca
Install Meca
RTA
3rd in Modex meca. Tight class 1 point between 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. 
3rd in Inac Rookie. Very tight class also 
4th in SBN Amateur. What a difference between rookie and Amateur 
4th in both Inac and SBN 1 seat.

Brian "Genxx" pulled a second in Inac Rookie. Outstanding improvements to a very nice truck. Very good sound.

It has really been bothering me about my tune, sound is outstanding but I sacrificed some depth, width, and center. Overall I have a list of things to work on and that is what is about. Lots of things learned this past weekend. Overall I had a great time and met a lot of really great people. That is why I love the sport.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Steve McIntyre
> 
> Steve Cook


Congrats to these two guys! 






audionutz said:


> And yes, it is official. The JBL MS-8 was at the show, in production form in Gary's Regal, and they ARE in production. Sweet piece and easy to tune...first time EVER I actually enjoyed listening to the IASCA disc. Seriously.
> 
> More later


I look forward to hearing a car or two this year with these in it. Hopefully no one who owns one is in my class!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

audionutz said:


> Chris Pate beat Gary Biggs in the new Expert 1 seat class
> 
> Scott Buwalda finally unleashed the Nissan and beat Mark Eldridge in Expert 2 seat
> 
> ...


Any pics of Scott's Nissan?


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> Any pics of Scott's Nissan?


I have just engine shots, that was enough for me.. it has one big A turbo on it.. I would love to see it on the road though..


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

My thoughts about SBN:

Man, how the mighty have fallen. Car audio as a whole (SQ to an even larger degree) has taken a steep nose-dive since the late 90's. But SBN has always been that beacon of light in the fog bank so to speak. The past couple of years that beacon has gotten considerably dimmer. This year was about as bad as I've seen. There were approximately 40 SQ cars total and that's pushin' it. Previously, the area outside in front of the Ocean Center was usually packed with cars, tractor/trailer units, people, etc. This year....well I'll let the picture below do the talking.

Friday night, Daytona Beach was a ghost town. Saturday night was reminiscent of the old days where A1A was a parking lot but it dispersed relatively early. I realize a lot of this has to do with the higher-ups in Daytona Beach city government running out the spring breakers. But by removing that "captive audience" layer, it's exposed how little interest there really is in Car Audio.

Now for the "competition" itself. I quote it because it doesn't seem the least bit competitive anymore. I remember back in the day, winning a class actually meant something. Sitting next to installer extraordinaire Sweet Joe Moierra, he remarked to me during the awards ceremony that no one seems to care. Someone wins their class and they're like "Hey thanks. Let's eat" and they walk off stage. I remember seeing Scott Buwalda go apeshit after winning one year. Slamming his fists on the stage floor in triumph. That was cool. I remember the crowd being loud and it wasn't just his teammates. These days it seems to be just a gathering. A bunch of people hanging out and oh yeah...there will be some plastic trophies handed out later. Hell even the bikini contests the past few years (pretty much just local strippers now) have screamed "DAY SHIFT".

It was downright depressing for me. Even as a spectator this year, I'm debating whether I'll bother going next year.

That said, congrats to all those who won. A huge congrats to my buddies Jeff Kidwell and Walt Bollinger. These guys are competing in the wrong decade. They're the essense of what old school competitors were. Constantly tinkering and trying new things till they get something right. And this year it all paid off for em. As much **** as I give them for blowing off hangin' out on the weekends because they're working on their vehicles, I have to applaud them.

Please don't think I'm just this negative ******* who will never see what's right in the competition world. I just call it like I see it. And right now, there's very little that's right. I love the competition. I love the music. I love the systems. It's just that I don't need to travel 20 hours round trip (ESN for example) to hang out with my buddies, listen to eachothers' cars and maybe get a trophy. I can do that right here. 20 minutes from home. And that's what it has come down to for me. The competitive spirit seems absent.

Interested in your thoughts as well so let's hear em.

This pic was taken mid-day from the 14th floor of the Hilton.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

LOL @ "Day Shift"


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

I made the 15 hour round trip to compete at SBN this year. While I was surprised by the amount of SQ cars I was not disappointed in the quality of cars. I know it's not the same as it was in "the mid 90's" But there is a strong grass roots movement going on out here. Times have changed and we need to stand behind the current scene and help to continue to make it bigger. Congratulations go out to all the winners in both clubs and I look forward to seeing all of them again.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

^ if you simply "stand behind the current scene" nothing is going to change. 

Something has to happen to force the 3 organizations to work together and quit thinking what they have is so special that they can be di cks to the other organizations and competitors. 

In the country there may be 100 competitors (being VERY generous here). There may be 50 that are willing to travel more than 4 hours one way from their house more than once a year. 

having 3 different finals for that low of a number of competitors is just stupid. 

the orgs should combine rules, combine finals, and work together. If they can't, they should all go away and let someone else step in that will work on uniting the competitors, not dividing them.


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

scyankee said:


> I made the 15 hour round trip to compete at SBN this year. While I was surprised by the amount of SQ cars I was not disappointed in the quality of cars. I know it's not the same as it was in "the mid 90's" But there is a strong grass roots movement going on out here. Times have changed and we need to stand behind the current scene and help to continue to make it bigger. Congratulations go out to all the winners in both clubs and I look forward to seeing all of them again.


No doubt the current crop are some dedicated people. Almost any show you hit is a hike. And with these gas prices as compared to the 90's.... Yeah. I dare you to question their dedication. LOL

But make no mistake, there needs to be some sweeping changes in the way things are run to spark some more excitement into it.


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

Andy Jones said:


> ^ if you simply "stand behind the current scene" nothing is going to change.
> 
> Something has to happen to force the 3 organizations to work together and quit thinking what they have is so special that they can be di cks to the other organizations and competitors.
> 
> ...


You beat me to it, Andy. However, everyone wants their piece of the pie. For some this has become their profession. It's how they earn their money. So how do you pitch it to them to come under one umbrella? You can tell them that the combined org will not be ruled by any one person, but rather a board of sorts with all decisions voted on. Each one of them will have a "seat". Still, how do you replace their income?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

As a new competitor, one who hasn’t competeted in anything other than MECA	for a grand total of 3 times now, and strictly speaking from an outsider’s POV…
I agree with Andy.

I think it’s also imperative to keep interest in competing up.
And not necessarily competing, but just getting more people exposed to the hobby. Local get togethers, meets, etc help promote the hobby and bring out those who are (for whatever reason) against going to a competition. Maybe try to spur more local meets so a person doesn’t have to drive 4+ hours to hang out with fellow enthusiasts. Get them accustomed to seeing what it's all about and maybe by breaking the ice, they're more comforatable or more willing to compete.

There’s a lot of preconceived notions about competing, but mainly with competing in MECA; a sanction that has no install rules. I hear that more than anything.

I see more interest in competing though… and it keeps building as of late, at least from the guys here. Maybe things are picking up. 

But, I think Andy is right… you somehow have to get it across to the organizations that teamwork is beneficial to them. It would be nice to get all orgs on the same page, but I honestly can’t conceive the idea that the leaders of those orgs would be willing to do so. 
At the end of the day maybe the best way would be to help build up a specific org so that it becomes predominant and all other competitors and potential competitors choose that org. 
Just a thought. :/

I don’t have a clue how to go about that and I don’t have the pull many of you vets do. So, unless things just happen to work out like that, I assume I’ll be in MECA hitting up local shows just like most of the people in this area will do until things change or I lose interest (and I’d bet the latter will happen). 

$.02


----------



## scyankee (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't believe we will ever see the orgs come together. To many chiefs involved.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

results are up:
Events


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

thing is Bob, other than possibly Paul, I don't think any of the orgs are making money on their finals. Paul is making money off the things going on upstairs at the Ocean Center, not so much the competition.


MECA has finals in a barn with ZERO manufacturer support. Not a single booth is set up. So their cost is next to nothing, but their only income is from competitor entry fees. They get a few trophy sponsors, but really that egg can not be that big. Steve even says so every year at finals.

USACi has their finals in nice locations, and has a small amount of manufacturer support, and not many competitors. So any money they make is from manufacturers. Again this egg is nowhere near what it was. Not even close. 

if they combined together their cost would go down (one place instead of two), same number of competitors and manufacturers, their money should go up. Crossover competitors doing both orgs ups the entry fees. economy of scale. 

problem is they both have such huge egos and are all butt hurt because of things that happened in the past they would both rather kill the industry than admit they need each other. 

So they play stupid games. USACI puts its finals on the same day as MECA. Great job, now you have truly split competitors up. Brilliant--you end up with a finals smaller than a local MECA show. MECA gets all pissy and threatens to sue USACi for using the MECA name in a points sharing arrangement---Billiant, you just came off as a douchebag to the few competitors that USACi has and the manufacturers who support USACi. 

This is working out perfectly.


Then you have IASCA. Let's have one show a year and tell the competitors EVERY YEAR that we are working hard on getting more shows. We don't have any, and none planned, and really don't even give a tiny rat's ass about having another show, but come back to SBN next year and we will tell you the same $hit again--we think you are dumb enough to believe it. Also we will change the rules again--that's always fun. 



the seasons could all be kept separate (and money from the season). Points sharing would be nice, but I'd hate to ask for to much. The economy being so great right now--plenty of money for gathering points to compete in both orgs. F the competitors trying to keep this thing going--keep it all separate.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

A strong showing by Abram, our very own Team DIYMA member..Congratulations!!


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Steve McIntyre
> 
> Steve Cook
> 
> ...


Thanks Dude! Alot of hard work has made this a great season so far.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ when you get done with your install skills, can you send them to me? I'll cover shipping.

Thanks!


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

The arena where SQ was held looked and felt like a funeral.

I did hear a fat lady singing, dead-center of the soundstage with great focus and height.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

^that was Rebecca Pigeon.


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

Andy Jones said:


> ^that was Rebecca Pigeon.


I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ when you get done with your install skills, can you send them to me? I'll cover shipping.
> 
> Thanks!


LOL...thanks for the props Dude


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Just Quit


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> results are up:
> Events


Tight scores for sure! I see the revised rules are pushing the totals down a little.

Congrats to everyone.

Kirk


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Just dawned on me who you were. Crap I need to chat with you next time we are around. Congrats!



customtronic said:


> Thanks Dude! Alot of hard work has made this a great season so far.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BobG said:


> I just threw up in my mouth a little.


I go out of my way to make sure the song in question NEVER gets played in my truck while I'm in it. That's gotta be THE WORST song EVAR. 

Anyway congrats to Abram. Definately a lot of hours on the install and tune.


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I go out of my way to make sure the song in question NEVER gets played in my truck while I'm in it. That's gotta be THE WORST song EVAR.
> 
> Anyway congrats to Abram. Definately a lot of hours on the install and tune.


LOL! Wondering if there is a way to change the "boot up" splash screen on my Alpine to "NO REBECCA PIDGEON".


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ yep. sure is. just make the wallpaper for it.


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ yep. sure is. just make the wallpaper for it.


NICE! I'm on it! Maybe a monkey flinging poo at a picture of her? Just spitballin' here.....


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Assuming you’re being serious of course… lol….

Make an image of RP. Save it. Go to pride-rock.com and ask the admin/mod there to convert it to the alpine wallpaper extension. He makes it, you save it to your computer, burn it to disk and load it up. 




That song is HORRIBLE, but it is good for tuning midbass/subbass. 
Heck, does ANYONE actually _listen_ to that cd besides judges?


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> Assuming you’re being serious of course… lol….
> 
> Make an image of RP. Save it. Go to pride-rock.com and ask the admin/mod there to convert it to the alpine wallpaper extension. He makes it, you save it to your computer, burn it to disk and load it up.
> 
> ...


There are PLENTY of better songs out there. Good god. That song and the Pink Panther track make me want to slam my junk in a drawer.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't get the pink panther song, lol.


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

Andy Jones said:


> Then you have IASCA. Let's have one show a year and tell the competitors EVERY YEAR that we are working hard on getting more shows. We don't have any, and none planned, and really don't even give a tiny rat's ass about having another show, but come back to SBN next year and we will tell you the same $hit again--we think you are dumb enough to believe it. Also we will change the rules again--that's always fun.


haha


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

IASCA SBN Results
Events

IASCA INAC Results
Events


----------



## kickinaudio (May 15, 2009)

delete


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

something is wrong with those results---Scott B. isn't even listed on them---anywhere.


----------



## Andy Jones (May 12, 2006)

n/m looks like just the SBN results are up, not the finals results.


Also, does Keith Doney EVER lose. Damn he has to have won more pure SQ events than anyone else. Well done.


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

Andy Jones said:


> Also, does Keith Doney EVER lose. Damn he has to have won more pure SQ events than anyone else. Well done.


Yup. SBN 2007. And I know that because we tied for 2nd in SQC I believe. I won it the next year but that's because he wasn't there. LOL


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, Who rolled that rock and let Bob out.. Dude you were there and couldn't say hi or anything.. 

Hmm, I remember way back when, when I was actually competing in two Organizations (Must have been smoking crack or something) and Carsound was still in it's prime, there was talk of trying to get Emma involved here, even had a chat with the rep @ CES on year. Good game plan, pretty much everything we needed to get it right. Unfortunately, I no longer compete and Emma is not available in the States.. 

I had to go snooping around to find where the SQ section was, no signs, no nothing.. It's no longer the money maker fellas, at no time did you see a SQ car out front.. Once you guys come to that conclusion it will ease the pain..


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

AccordUno said:


> Wow, Who rolled that rock and let Bob out.. Dude you were there and couldn't say hi or anything..
> 
> Hmm, I remember way back when, when I was actually competing in two Organizations (Must have been smoking crack or something) and Carsound was still in it's prime, there was talk of trying to get Emma involved here, even had a chat with the rep @ CES on year. Good game plan, pretty much everything we needed to get it right. Unfortunately, I no longer compete and Emma is not available in the States..
> 
> I had to go snooping around to find where the SQ section was, no signs, no nothing.. It's no longer the money maker fellas, at no time did you see a SQ car out front.. Once you guys come to that conclusion it will ease the pain..


WTF man! Where were you? I was only at the OC for a couple hours both days. Took a spin thru the "show room" and didn't see anyone familiar. I did walk by the Beyma booth and my GOD was it loud!

Whatcha up to these days?


----------



## rockin (Sep 13, 2012)

Bob, did we meet at SBN27? Do you have the sweet Impala?


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

Might want to shoot him a PM.. this thread is like 3 years old.


----------

